# Post the funniest and/or cutest pictures of your cat(s)



## Padunk

My favorite is the "Synchronized Sleeping" photo:


----------



## Joys

Howie in mid-lick...











Dinky caught sleeping in the sink...


----------



## Heather102180

Oh wow...I'll have to think about this one...I wouldn't know what to post of Ollie....I'll get one up soon tho...gotta get back to work!!


----------



## bltsob

just a few of his crazy sleepin habbits


----------



## CyberPet

Sam, 4 weeks old (not too happy about the camera)


----------



## queen of the nile

Well, I've posted these pics before, but might as well post them again @@ .

Here's Levi in some boxes









Cleo sticking out her tongue









Lucas looking as if he has partaken in some serious drinking


----------



## Padunk

These are great pictures; this should be a funny thread. 

Go ahead and re-post if it's already something you posted. I'm sure nobody minds looking at a really cute picture twice. :wink:


----------



## Heather102180

Here are the two funniest of Oliver I think...

Lauging Oliver...









Oliver the CEO!


----------



## ForJazz

These of Jack are pictures from a roll that I have on my computer but I am embarrassed to post right now since I just made a new thread with pictures from the roll beFORE it.  But for this thread I'll put some in here. 

Couldn't decide which one of Jack was cuter/dopey-er/funnier:

Jack Drunk








Jack with no inhibitions.








This one wins for Mia hands down.


----------



## Payge

I like to call this one " DIVE DIVE DIVE!!!!!"


----------



## Jeanie

I love the pictures! I think you all must carry a camera around your neck. When I see a nice pose, the camera is always in the nest room. And it doesn't matter if I put it in another room, because the same thing will happen! They just do something cute somewhere else!


----------



## kitkat

Jeanie said:


> I love the pictures! I think you all must carry a camera around your neck. When I see a nice pose, the camera is always in the nest room. And it doesn't matter if I put it in another room, because the same thing will happen! They just do something cute somewhere else!


Haha yes I know. But I usually have my camera right by my computer, battery full and enough memory to take pics right away. Can't miss a Kodak moment. Btw, Jeanie where are your pics?? 

Ok this is the funniest I think of my kitties Sugar and Twinkie when they were little. Twinkie looks Chinese and Sugar looks a little bigheaded. :lol: 









And the cutest (ok they're both cute but still) here is the Professional one.


----------



## Padunk

I love Twinkie and Sugar kitten pics. :) That one on the chair is so cute.  Twinkie's been giving the wazzup look from day one.


----------



## kitkat

Thanks Padunk, they're my babies though, what can I say! But yes Twinkie likes to say "Wzup" quite frequently...I have so many pics of him doing that its not even funny. ( I just looked at their pic again and my goodness the SPCA gave them some huge collars :lol:


----------



## tanyuh

Heather, I love that picture of Oliver with his tongue sticking out. Do you still have that one? He's the funniest cat, so expressive!

I'm too lazy to dig thru my pictures right now hehe, but I'll post some soon.


----------



## Heather102180

Haha...this one? He's such a dufus!


----------



## Bean

I'd say either this one...










or this one.


----------



## sentimentalgirl

I love all the pictures! So funny!  I wanna see more!


----------



## ForJazz

Moby!!!! He looks very serious about that stretch! :)


----------



## tanyuh

Bean, I think Moby is cuter every time I see his picture hehe. I like the stretching one - does he like his tummy rubbed??

Heather, that's a good one too haha, but not the one I was thinking about. I just remember a thread you wrote that said you were in bed or something, and you looked over at him and he had his tongue sticking out and I think his eyes closed. Or maybe I am totally imagining it heh.

EDIT: 
Okay, I was totally imagining it haha. I was thinking of ralphcor's cat in this thread:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=18093&highlight=#18093

Sorry I got em confused :/
But that picture of Oliver you posted just now is great!


----------



## Heather102180

Hahah. That is such a cute picture. Ollie has never done that...that I know of. Cats are so silly!! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie

Moby poses like a kitty model--beefcake kitty! Speaking of ralphcor, I wish he were posting more. Those pictures with the tongue hanging out were special! I miss kittygirl too. She'd be drooling over the Moby pictures!  

Kim, I don't have a scanner. That's why I don't post pictures. I was thrilled to buy a disk with my last roll of film. And the software to edit and send it were right on the disk! So I installed it--even though the disk said I should have more capacity. Well, needless to say, I had to un-install it. I WANT IT BACK! But I can either have the program or everything else! The computer was so slow to start with, and after I installed the disk, it was indescribably poky!  Excuse me while I go cry in my iced tea....


----------



## stormy

Everyone's pics are sooo cute!!!

Here's Roo with her drinking problem!!! :lol:


----------



## Lori

Great pictures everybody!!


----------



## jonsgirl

Stix:



















Kota:


----------



## Ioana

Oh my goodness! all of these are so cute


----------



## Payge

Envy just now after I woke her up to take her picture


----------



## Mike

Kota looks so cute.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Bean

Actually - Moby sorta wasn't stretching, that's him lying on his back (and rolling around). Does that when he wants attention.

Ironically, Moby doesn't like his tummy rubbed. He HATES it. And he lies that way ALL the time. It's so tempting. But he gets bitey when you touch him there (unless it's after work or I haven't been home in a while).

Julia on the other hand loves it.


----------



## tanyuh

That's weird, usually it's the female cats that hate their tummy touched, heh. Well, if he wasn't stretching and was just rolling around, he's even cuter than I thought hehehe. Does Moby ever really bite? Or just give warning-nibbles? I have only known one white cat, and he was neutered too late so he was really aggressive - sorta turned me off on white cats until I saw little Moby. Wait...did I just say little!?!? Hehehehe. *smile*

Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## Ioana

Frosty is the same way! He would lay on his back especially when we are at the table in the sweetest ways - with his paws up while rolling on his back...all that cute stuff ..but when it comes to rubbing his tummy - no way, stay away 8) . Cheerio on the other hand loves it and so does Bart


----------



## kitkat

All the pics are great. Moby looks so huggable in those pics...

Also, that is a really cute pic with Kota, how did she do that with both paws :?:


----------



## ForJazz

I wonder if our cats know they are so famous? I mean because of this forum, people across oceans know who are cats are and what they look like. They've definitely hit the big time.


----------



## jonsgirl

kitkat said:


> All the pics are great. Moby looks so huggable in those pics...
> 
> Also, that is a really cute pic with Kota, how did she do that with both paws :?:


I cheated a little there! She was sleeping on the couch so quietly that I HAD to mess with her. I moved her right paw over her eye and took the picture. The other paw and everything else was the same as when she went to sleep.. She stayed that way for about 2o minutes before she woke up! I couldnt help myself. haha.


----------



## Ioana

kitkat said:


> Ok this is the funniest I think of my kitties Sugar and Twinkie when they were little. Twinkie looks Chinese and Sugar looks a little bigheaded. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cutest (ok they're both cute but still) here is the Professional one.


I still don't know which one of your kitties is a boy and which one is a girl. There is feral cat here that looks just like Twinkie - I call him Arthur. And I took the liberty of borrowing Twinkie's name for one of the orange kitties I care for :wink: 

ps I can't believe how much Twinkie's hair has grown :shock: !


----------



## queen of the nile

All the pictures are so great! Twinkie and Sugar were so cute as kittens, and this certainly wouldn't be a funny pic post without Stix and Ollie sitting like humans.


----------



## kitkat

ioana said:


> I still don't know which one of your kitties is a boy and which one is a girl. There is feral cat here that looks just like Twinkie - I call him Arthur. And I took the liberty of borrowing Twinkie's name for one of the orange kitties I care for :wink:
> 
> ps I can't believe how much Twinkie's hair has grown :shock: !


Yes Twinkie's hair has grown massively and I have to comb him nowadays. As for the boy/girl issue.......Twinkie is the boy....like Mufasa (male lion)
Sugar is the girl (sweet little girl) hehe. They both said they forgive you for forgetting their genders....j/k Ioana they can care less b/c Twinkie is like a girl..... :lol:


----------



## Shivvy

this one of my Nero cracks me up.


----------



## stormy

Shivvy said:


> this one of my Nero cracks me up.



I just love that picture!!! :lol: 





Here's Milo, he love to snuggle in under the blankies!!


----------



## Heather102180

Haha Stix is the cutest little animal! I love this thread.


----------



## Mike

Nero is SO ferocious looking... :wink:

I cannot make up my mind which I like the best - Twinkie as a kitten, or Twinkie now...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie

Every time I look at these pictures, I leave the thread with a smile on my face. I think I'll hang up my shingle and prescribe this thread to anyone feeling depressed! I'd be wealthy. :wink:


----------



## Shivvy

Mike said:


> Nero is SO ferocious looking... :wink:
> 
> I cannot make up my mind which I like the best - Twinkie as a kitten, or Twinkie now...
> 
> Peace,
> Mike


He does a bit in this picture. Trouble is, he is anything but. I think he is going to be your typical lap cat. He loves human attention. So much that if you are near him, he will climb up you, onto your shoulder, curl up and go to sleep. Purring away in the process.


----------



## Motoko

I've got a picture of Electra that's similar to Nero's...


----------



## Shivvy

this one of my Zeus and Nero also cracks me up. Nero didn't even want the litter tray, he just thought he would copy his brother.


----------



## KittyCute




----------



## kristi

Nero is scary! :shock: Heather, I want to see that pic of Ollie vacuuming!!

Here's Frodo the tin man:


----------



## Heather102180

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kristi

LOL, Thanks, Heather!!


----------



## artemisa

He loves that spot on the keyboard :? He's getting too big for it now!


----------



## reneewendland

Joys said:


> Howie in mid-lick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky caught sleeping in the sink...


OMG your drinky looks like my Oliver...by chance...do you know what breed they are? cause they look tabby colored but have that silver cat design, do you know what I'm saying? lol. but adorableee


----------



## nautile

Wheee, these are hilarious pictures!

Here's one of Renton impersonating a wolf:














And Renton's official stance on mops:


----------



## Heather102180

Oh my gosh . She/He is hilarious. Is that a leash harness you have on Renton? I'm thinking of getting one for my cat so he can go outdoors and wanted opinions on them.


----------



## nautile

Heather102180 said:


> Oh my gosh . She/He is hilarious. Is that a leash harness you have on Renton? I'm thinking of getting one for my cat so he can go outdoors and wanted opinions on them.


Renton is most assurdly a 'he.' He's wearing one of those harnesses for cats or small dogs. He tolerates it much better than any collar he had, and I take him out sometimes on a leash. He is such a dog; he knows exactly what the leash is about and heads straight for the door.


----------



## kitkat

Heather102180 said:


> Oh my gosh . She/He is hilarious. Is that a leash harness you have on Renton? I'm thinking of getting one for my cat so he can go outdoors and wanted opinions on them.


Yup harnesses are great and my cats love going outside. I have a post of them here and with pictures if you scroll down 

Also, Renton looks hilarious in those pics :!:


----------



## sentimentalgirl

I don't wanna repeat myself but I have to say it again: I love the pictures! All of them! They are so great!!! LOL


----------



## Padunk

Ok, so my brother has a senior cat that is in pretty good health. He just has a hard time cleaning and grooming his fur. So my brother had him shaved (not the first time), except this time he told the groomer to leave the fur that Smokey could still groom.

The end result is this: :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl

Padunk, I had TEARS in my eyes from laughing when I saw the picture!


----------



## sentimentalgirl

LLOOOOOOLLLLLL

I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sajo41380

nautile said:


> Wheee, these are hilarious pictures!
> 
> Here's one of Renton impersonating a wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Renton's official stance on mops:


wow your Renton looks like my Xerxes


----------



## sajo41380

sorry about the double post but here is another goofy one


----------



## Ta3339

*Can't pick just one....*

Here are some of my favorites...   










It's Super Kitty.....










My Poor baby needed a bath...










So Tired.. what a yawn!










Sitting Like a little man!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl

LOL This is the best thread ever! 

I think I gonna hold my camera the whole evening while waiting for some funny moment of our cats.


----------



## Payge

I agree keep the photos coming!! I had some really cute ones of Envy leaping after the sparkle teaser but my hard drive went boom and I lost them 8(


----------



## ForJazz

nautile said:


> And Renton's official stance on mops:


****!!! That is the most hilarious thing ever. I absolutely love it and give it a blue ribbon as far as this thread goes. And your caption was great as well. I can't stop looking at this one -- Renton kicks AS*!!!!!


----------



## tanyuh

Psi and Samhain funny pictures.

This one is a classic.









Samhain wants her grass, NOW!









Please excuse the photoshopped couch:









Babushka Samhain - doesn't she look impressed? Hehe


----------



## Heather102180

Okay so I've worked a 14 hour shift today and I should be in bed. Instead I decided to check this thread and just got a kick out of all these pics. Anways, I did up this pic really quick. Not meaning to disclude any cats, just pasted a few to hang out on the couch! I might do more of these when I have time, but now, my bed, and Oliver is calling my name!! :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile

Heh heh, 2 of my kitties are in there...


----------



## Ta3339

I love that my couch is home to all these adorable kitties.. come on over guys, we will have a party! Treats for all!


----------



## brite

Ok, here's my contribution 


*Tyson loves Cat Forum!*









*Tyra says: "Mommy, we ran out of beer!"*









*Lazy remote-hog!*







[/b]


----------



## seashell

*POst the funniest pictures..*

I love this thread so much. It really cheers me up. @@@ 
Keep 'em coming...*One* day I might be able to post pics myself.

seashell


----------



## sentimentalgirl

Great pictures!  I like the one with the kitties on the couch! Good job Heather!


----------



## ForJazz

STRRRRRRRRRETCH!









Her little white tummy gets me every time.


----------



## Padunk

Oops... did I bump this old topic back up? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hana

This is Huckle and I in our usual sleeping arangements....I was really sick when this picture was taken, and he always was there comforting me!!









I was playing with the kitties and some catnip, Huckle was hunting the feathers, when out of nowhere, Smokey stole them!!!! For such a chubby guy, he sure can jump.....









You can't see it too well, but in this picture his tongue was sticking out, plus he refused to look at me right side up for some odd reason...(This is Smokey aka Mr. Chubb's)









And here's one of Huckle....a close up, cause as usual, he sleeps right next to me...you can see my arm under him, that's where he always sleeps.


----------



## Jeanie

That's so sweet! Hana, that picture of you makes me want to go make some chicken soup! You look as if you're really sick. Very attractive, but sick! My Precious sleeps under the covers with me, too.


----------



## Lori

Very cute! I used to have a cat who would sleep under the cover with me, I miss that.


----------



## AudiBlues

*nala (my gf kitty) attacking my laptop!*










nala (my gf kitty) attacking my laptop!


----------



## catmadAZ

they are all so cute!!!!











oh the heat!.........gimme sum water


----------



## Ta3339

Got a new one of Tierney the other day!


----------



## RarePuss

Heather102180 said:


> Oliver the CEO!




Heather, yours are too funny.. LOVE IT


----------



## RarePuss

jonsgirl said:


> Kota:


wow.. that is great!


----------



## RarePuss

again, my absolute favorite 


















what are YOU looking at?!? :lol:


----------



## Padunk

A recent favorite of mine:


----------



## Zalensia

It is settles one day I AM going to have a white cat.


----------



## Ioana

Zalensia said:


> It is settles one day I AM going to have a white cat.


And I want a black cat!
Even though right now I am about to adopt a sweet calico that stole my heart 


oh oh I forgot what I came here to post ...when Zalensia got me off track :lol: 

Cheerio at the potty


----------



## Dusty&Lou

I can't see the pictures of Marsh!!


----------



## RarePuss

Dusty&Lou said:


> I can't see the pictures of Marsh!!


try this link, let me know if it works for you 
http://groups.msn.com/RareBirdWS6/marshmycat.msnw


----------



## sentimentalgirl

I know you saw this picture before, but I never posted it on this thread:


----------



## Heather102180

That so looks like Oliver on that chair!! :lol:


----------



## Cichlids_Rule

Here is one, I posted it once before, but I will post it again for this thread.

Toulouse and Shirona Cuddling




















Must Kill Sister - Just kidding, he is only licking her, though you have to admit, it is certainly a strange position.


----------



## ScoobyGirl314

This thread is just too cute!!! All the little kitties in here are so sweet...you could take these cute pics in this thread and make a very funny calender!! Here is a pic of my kitty Katrina Sleeping - or atleast trying to. I posted this pic in the thread I started about my cats....but this pic is so funny to me...I just love the look on his face!!


----------



## KittyEnvy

I don't have any funny ones of Joey yet so here's a few of Angel (my old cat who lives with my brother)

I think he was reaching for something in this one... but couldn't reach.









You can't see me!









And from when he was a wee kitten... attack the dog!!


----------



## Djinn

*.....*

Remember when we were kids and would make a face just to ruin a picture? Seems like my cats have taken after me.

Kouji









Kenji











And below Kenji shows us the proper way to get yourself into places you shouldn't be.

Step 1...









Step 2...









Step 3...


----------



## AddFran

This was Addison about 6 weeks ago a few days after we brought her home. It didn't take her long to settle in, or decide that my flip-flops were fun to play in. 










Oh, and I agree, these would make for a great calendar. :lol:


----------



## KittyEnvy

Oohhh, I got a good one of Joey now for this thread.


----------



## d_b

There are a lot of cute and funny pictures here  

i took this a few minutes ago. Now Psycho is fast asleep under the rug.


----------



## queen of the nile

I just got this funny picture of Levi. He was actually sleeping like this until I pulled out the camera!


----------



## ForJazz

I can't even stand how cute Marsh is. His little stubby arm reaching over the computer screen -- I just want to smush and love him!


----------



## Hippyhart

I'm kind of new to this forum, but I thought I'd share some pics of my babies, Miles and Nico. We found both of them roaming the streets -- Miles is a little over a year old, and Nico is about 3 1/2 months old. We had a slight gender issue with Nico, thinking he was a girl for the first month he was with us (that's what the vet told us!)...now we know better. 

Miles hanging out in the plants.









Nico taking a nap.









And, I thought these are some funny ones to share...Nico likes to be hung upside down when he wants to stretch. He is such a strange animal!


----------



## catobsessed4

OK, let me fish out some of my kitties' pics...

I've posted this one before of Jasper:









Clover and Jasper during their first week with us:









Clover, as a itty bitty kitten in her favorite hammock (really just a towel...):









Clover, the scary monster:









Clover... doesn't she make a nice decoration?









And this one of Tony is pretty funny:









"I am Clover, Queen of the Universe..."









Sorry for posting so many! 


Edited to add: I forgot to say how much I love this thread!! I had tears in my eyes laughing at some of the pics! That one of Kota is probably my favorite...


----------



## ForJazz

Nico upside down stretch...hilarious! Thanks for posting and welcome.


----------



## Misty

I love this one. I had my hair straightened and Cleveland didn't seem to like it.










And this one was just so cute


----------



## rachel5689

They are all so cute!!


----------



## Hippyhart

Itty bitty Clover in the hammock looks exactly like Nico...so cute!!!


----------



## tammy

Padunk said:


> My favorite is the "Synchronized Sleeping" photo:




Hmmmm, yours might have slightly better form, but Zoltan and Knievel have a higher degree of difficulty.


----------



## tammy

The toilet paper massacre









Smile!









Where's my beer. 









Let's dance!









Come on Knievel, what are you waiting for? Come boogie!









Time to reel him in!









Don't Shoot! I Surrender!


----------



## tammy

Knievel would bend overback wards for a good nap











Horribly unfocused, but Duff looks cute.


----------



## LipsToKill

Some cute and some funny...









That looks a bit scary... hehe









Blurry, but you get the point. haha









Someone got a flea bath...









Sooo punk rock! \m/ haha

Enjoy! Guster says hi to all!
-Lisa-


----------



## BelfiCat

This is Kirby fast asleep










*BC*


----------



## kitkat

Here is one when they were babies sleeping together :wink:


----------



## tanyuh

Awwww


----------



## kristi

Here's another funny fave of mine:








and here's the cutest one I have:


----------



## Hippyhart

Awww, I love the tail chewing...my Nico is only 4 months and still chews and chases his tail. When do they grow out of that...if ever?


----------



## tanyuh

Awwww little Xander. I've always admired that picture in your avatar hehe. That first one is hilarious tho Kristi, hahaha!


----------



## nastusha799

Dartala sleeping...


----------



## tammy

Hippyhart said:


> Awww, I love the tail chewing...my Nico is only 4 months and still chews and chases his tail. When do they grow out of that...if ever?


Zoltan and Jekyll are both over a year old and they still chew and chase their tails. Zoltan will circle really fast and Jekyll will actually wrestle with his tale. I've seen him do these sort of half somersaults going after his tail.


----------



## ForJazz

nastusha799 said:


> Dartala sleeping...


Oh. My. God. I must have that kitty immediately.


----------



## Hippyhart

For Jazz, you are cracking me up -- it's killing me! :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey




----------



## Hippyhart

That baby kitty is my favorite! I love him!


----------



## ForJazz

Hippyhart said:


> For Jazz, you are cracking me up -- it's killing me! :lol:


I made a funny? I thought I was dead serious. 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I enjoyed every last one of these pictures. Did you all catch the sleeping smile on Jack (forjazz) I loved it.


----------



## fluffy




----------



## jessamica8

Hehe, that's so cute! I almost thought it was two cats at quick glance. Then I saw it was a ferret. :lol: Great pic!


----------



## fluffy

Thanks  

Teddy and Paasan are best friends...always doing something their not suppose to do :twisted:


----------



## ForJazz

Mitts & Tess said:


> I enjoyed every last one of these pictures. Did you all catch the sleeping smile on Jack (forjazz) I loved it.


Awww -- you liked my picture! Jack always sleeps with smile when he's in that position -- it kills me! He's such a cutiewootysmushymushybabyhead.


----------



## emrldsky

Ok, got some of Scotty. 

"Ahhhh, now THIS is the life." (1)










"Ahhhh, now THIS is the life." (2)









"Ummm, we're out of diet coke?" 









"I have infiltrated the supplies! Muahahahahahah! The toys are all mine!"


----------



## Melissaandcats

Ohh i think i am in love with twinkie... hes awesome!


----------



## Shae

My laziest cat Shadow hiding behind a pillow! aw!


----------



## spacemonkey

Shadow's a very pretty cat  

and emrldsky, our kittens love those soda boxes too! :lol:


----------



## fluffy

Haha :lol: 

Shadow looks very suspicious...is he making plans to do anything he shouldn't? :wink:


----------



## tanyuh

Haha Shae, that's a great picture.


----------



## Litespeed

*This is one of the laziest cats I have ever owned*


----------

